# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.2.4 Released

## mohamed73

*Hi to All 
Are you guys miss us!!???? 
Finally ASANSAM User's can Do Unlock/Repair/Flashing,...... for Some  Non-Android Phones (at now 44 models of Samsung Sysol Platform)*   *Add  -----*  *E1207T   * *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI(A+B)* *First in the World (One Click)* *E1070M Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1200M-CIS* * Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI*  *E1080F-SEA* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1081T-MEA**      Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1081T-SEA* *       Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1081T-IND* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1081T* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *B130* *                   Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1110* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1117* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1310S               * *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *T239* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1210S* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI*  *E1360S               * *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1080* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1086L               * *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1125**Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1105T* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1100T              * *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *C270* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *C276* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1360 Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *A137* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *T101* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *B270i                 Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI*  *E2100* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E2120* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E2130* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1210M           * *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1360B* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E2100B            * *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E2100L* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI*  *E2210B* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E2210* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E2210L* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1085* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1070**Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1120* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1160* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1130B          * *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1100* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI* *E1075* *Read/Write Flash | Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI*  *C3303i* *Read Lock | Direct Unlock | Read/Write EEPROM | Repair IMEI    About unlock/Repair Sysol Platforms   We add two methods  for this 
1- TAT Mode
2- Flash Mode 
in TAT Mode (Recomended Solution) you can do Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI 
in Flash Mode you Can only Repair IMEI 
By Default Software Doing TAT Mode Solution For Changing Method Just  Going to Setting TAB and Uncheck Bypass Security in TAT Mode   IMPORTANT NOTE FOR ROOKIES:  We add Erase Flash for these models this ability was usefull when Phone Software is total damaged (for example blinking in Logo) 
BUT IF YOU CHECK THIS OPTION IN SETTING TAB ALL YOUR CALIBRATION DATA  ERASED MOST IMPORTANT THING IMEI WAS ERASED AND BECOME 00000000000000  
GOOD THING IS YOU CAN REPAIR YOUR PHONE AFTER THAT HAPPENS BUT IF IT DONT NOT NECESSARY  DON'T CHECK FULL ERASE BEFORE FLASH     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     PLEASE UNINSTALL PREVIOUS VERSION OF ASANSAM THEN INSTALL THIS NEW ONE *   *BR
ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

